# الخرزة الزرقاء



## Gondy maghol (28 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة

هناك الكثير من العادات  الشعبية التي نعملها من غير أن نأخذ بعين الإعتبار أبعادها الروحية ونتائجها السلبية على حياتنا وخلاصنا. 

هل فكرتم يوما لماذا لون الخرزة أزرق وما علاقة الوشم  بالخرزة الزرقاء؟  وما هو السر الذي يكمن وراء العين والخرزة الزرقاء؟ لماذا يعلق الناس خرزة زرقاء فوق ابواب بيوتهم وعلى ثياب الأطفال الرضع؟ هل فكرتم لماذا البدو وسكان الارياف يضعون نقط زرقاء على وجوههم و ايديهم ؟

الجواب: لأن الخرزة الزرقاء بدعة ترمز الى شيطان لونه ازرق و له عين واحدة. جذور هذه البدعة يعود الى العصر البابلي الوثني وجائتنا عن طريق المشعوذين والسحرة أتباع الشيطان - عدو الخير الذي يُعلم اتباعه طرقا تجعله يدخل البيوت من ابوابها بطرق سهلة وجميلة. والانسان بطبيعته الساقطة يتقبل بسرعة مثل هذه الاشياء و خاصة اذا كانت للزينة أو الحماية.  زرع الشيطان في بيوتنا منذ القدم هذه البدعة على مدى عصور وباشكال مختلفة حتى يومنا هذا ليبعد البشر عن الحق . 
بدأت  بخرزة، ثم نقط زرقاء على الوجوه والأيدي.  البدو والناس الذين يعيشون في الارياف خاصة في العراق هم اكثر الناس استعمالا للنقط الزرقاء على وجوههم و ايديهم لانهم  منحدرون  من البابليين.

 لماذا بالذات الوجه واليدين، و خاصة اليد اليمنى؟
لأن الرب في سفر تثنية الاشتراع اصحاح 11 يقول: [q-bible]فاجعلوا كلماتي هذه في قلوبكم وفي نفوسكم واعقدوها علامة على ايديكم ولتكن عصائب بين عيونكم[/q-bible]

والشيطان يحاول دائما أن يعكس اقوال الرب ليسيطر على الإنسان.
يجدد الشيطان خدعه باستمرار لتتماشى مع مختلف العصور، فجاء بالوشم كصرعة جديدة  تقبلها الكثير من الشباب السهل الانقياد.  فنرى الوشم على أذرعهم وأذرعهن باشكال مختلفة كالعقرب والحية وغيرها من الأشكال المرعبة التي تمثل الشيطان. الهدف واحد وهو السيطرة على تفكير الشباب.  لذلك كثيرة هي مشاكل الشباب لان سلطان عدو الخير قوي عليهم من خلال اقتنائهم في ملازمة اجسادهم .
السيد المسيح حذرنا من السمة التي سيضعها الناس على أيديهم و جباههم حينما قال في سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي في الاصحاح 4 :9

[Q-BIBLE]ثُمَّ تَبِعَهُمَا مَلاَكٌ ثَالِثٌ قَائِلاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَسْجُدُ لِلْوَحْشِ وَلِصُورَتِهِ، وَيَقْبَلُ سِمَتَهُ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ أَوْ عَلَى يَدِهِ، 
10 فَهُوَ أَيْضاً سَيَشْرَبُ مِنْ خَمْرِ غَضَبِ اللهِ الْمَصْبُوبِ صِرْفاً فِي كَأْسِ غَضَبِهِ، وَيُعَذَّبُ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ أَمَامَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَأَمَامَ الْحَمَلِ. 
11 وَيَصْعَدُ دُخَانُ عَذَابِهِمْ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. وَلاَ تَكُونُ رَاحَةٌ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً لِلَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ وَلِصُورَتِهِ وَلِكُلِّ مَنْ يَقْبَلُ سِمَةَ اسْمِهِ». 
12 هُنَا صَبْرُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ. هُنَا الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَا اللهِ وَإِيمَانَ يَسُوعَ
[/Q-BIBLE]
 استخدام البشر للوشم يعود منذ زمن  بعيد عندما  كانت العوائل تقتني وشم خاص لها تستخدمه على اولادهم حتى اذا غاب او سُرق طفلٌ في حرب كان من السهل التعرف عليه بعد حين. فالوشم إذن يعني التبعية. والانسان يكون تابعا للشيطان بوشم  نفسه برموز شيطانية . 

لماذا تعلق العين الزرقاء بالذات على عتبة باب البيت؟
لأن الشيطان يريد أن يقلد الرب ويحل محله في حياتنا. فبدلا من أن يكون الصليب معلقا على الباب والمسيح واقف يقرع عليه، نعلق العين الزرقاء فيكون الشيطان هو القارع.
كما أن العين فوق عتبة الباب تعني ان عين ابليس على اهل البيت.

وعندما نسمح لعين ابليس أن تكون على بيتنا بدلا من عين الرب علينا الا نستغرب العواقب.
لأن الشيطان قد سيطر على أدمغتنا وعطل العقل عن العمل الروحي والتفكير في الالهيات. فلا يعرف الدماغ الراحة أثناء النوم ونرى احلاما مزعجة. وتكثر الأمراض في البيت، ويعم القلق النفسي والإضطرابات والخلافات العائلية داخل البيت الواحد،  بين الزوجين، وبين الأولاد والأباء. وتظهر أحيانا في البيت رؤى روحية مخيفة. وهناك الكثير الذي يحصل من وجود هذا الصنم في بيوتنا.

لماذا الاطفال الرضع بالذات يُهدى لهم مثل هذه الهدية وتُعلق على ملابسهم ؟
لكي يصبحوا بحوزة الشيطان منذ الطفولة فيسهل عليه تطويعهم  والسيطرة عليهم. 

يباع في القدس ايقونات تشتريها الناس كهدايا.  والايقونة عبارة عن صورة للسيد المسيح خلفيتها دائرة معدنية اكبر من الصورة، وخرزة زرقاء  فوق الصورة واخرى تحتها، وثلاثة صلبان معلقة تحت الدائرة وخرزة زرقاء فوق كل صليب.

يريد الشيطان أن تكون سيطرته  فوق المسيح ففي الخرزة فوق صورة المسيح يقول انا ملك السماء، والخرزة تحت الصورة، انا ملك الارض، والخرزات فوق الصلبان الثلاثة انا الغالب والصليب هو المغلوب. 

هذا هو جهلنا الذي يستغله ابليس حتى في عمل رموزنا الدينية  فيدنسها  ويدنس أجسادنا التي هي هياكل الروح القدس. ولهذا نرى الناس في ضياع وظروف سيئة ومشاكل وهموم وامراض. لأننا من غير أن نعلم جعلنا من الحجر/ الخرزة الزرقاء صنما اتكلنا عليه في حمايتنا فصار لنا اله.

فلنطرد هذا الشيطان من بيوتنا ونتحرر من العادات الموروثة من الوثنية لكي تعود حياتنا تابعة لرب المجد الذي أحبنا وفدانا بموته على الصليب.


----------



## أَمَة (28 فبراير 2009)

موضوع ممتاز اختي جندي مجهول
وفي غاية الأهمية أيضا لتنبيه البسطاء منا 
الذين يتأثرون بالمحيط الذي يعيشون فيه 
غير مدركين خطورة الموضوع

كم كنت أحزن عندما كانت بعض الجارات 
تشجع الواحدة الاخرى على تعليق العين أو خرزة زرقاء 
على ثياب طفلها لترد عنه عين الحسد 




> فلنطرد هذا الشيطان من بيوتنا ونتحرر من العادات الموروثة من الوثنية لكي تعود حياتنا تابعة لرب المجد الذي أحبنا وفدانا بموته على الصليب.


 
شكرا جندي مجهول على طرح الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Gondy maghol (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اختي آمة على الرد.
في الحقيقة نحن نعيش في غفلة عن الذي يدور حولنا من عادات وثنية, لذلك يجب ان نكون حذرين و لا ندع عدو الخير يمتلك على حياتنا. اشكرك مرة اخرى و اشكرك ايضا على تقييمك للموضوع.


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

Gondy maghol

موضوع قيم وبغاية الروعة

جزيل الشكر

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## Gondy maghol (1 مارس 2009)

_اشكرك اخي كليمو على مرورك و ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك_


----------



## جارجيوس (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا" لك موضوع رائع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Gondy maghol (1 مارس 2009)

_اشكرك اخي جريس على ردك و مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك_


----------



## nonaa (2 مارس 2009)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااا
شكرا ليكى اختى جندى مجهول
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (2 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب
في البداية احب ان اشكرك لاجل هذا الموضوع الرائع 
والحقيقة تقال
ان ابليس يحاول تشتيت الناس عن الحق الالهي 
ويحاول جاهدا ان يبعدنا عن فادي نفوسنا شخص الرب يسوع المسيح
فهذه الاشياء وللاسف يستخدمها الكثرين من المسيحيين 
من دون فهم انها من اعمال ابليس
مرة اخرى اشكرك من كل قلبي واتمنى دائما ان تتحفنا بجرائتك الرائعة
سلام المسيح


----------



## Gondy maghol (3 مارس 2009)

_اشكرك اختي nonaa و اشكر مرورك
و اشكرك اخي استفانوس على ردك,
فعلا للاسف الشديد ابليس نجح نجاح كبير بان يشتت الناس عن الحق, فهو لديه اساليبه الملتوية التي تجعل الناس تنصاع له من غير دراية. ولكن لابد لنا الان ان نفضح حقيقة عدو الخير , لابد ان نرمي هذه الاصنام الحجرية من بيوتنا و نلقيها في النفايات لان مصدرها من النفايات_


----------



## Hamber (14 أبريل 2022)

Gondy maghol قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> 
> هناك الكثير من العادات  الشعبية التي نعملها من غير أن نأخذ بعين الإعتبار أبعادها الروحية ونتائجها السلبية على حياتنا وخلاصنا.
> 
> ...


عاشت الايادي ، موضوع مهم لتوضيح بعض العادات والممارسات الخاطئة الله يبارك بيكم وبنشر هذه المعلومات الروحية المهمة لغرض الحد من هذه الاعتقادات الشيطانية ، اطلب الأذن منكم لنشرها على صفحتي الخاصة بالفيس لتعميم الفائدة ، مع الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## أَمَة (16 أبريل 2022)

أ


Hamber قال:


> عاشت الايادي ، موضوع مهم لتوضيح بعض العادات والممارسات الخاطئة الله يبارك بيكم وبنشر هذه المعلومات الروحية المهمة لغرض الحد من هذه الاعتقادات الشيطانية ، اطلب الأذن منكم لنشرها على صفحتي الخاصة بالفيس لتعميم الفائدة ، مع الشكر والتقدير .


أهلاً و سهلاَ بك يا Hamber..
أكيد مسموح تنقلها الى صفحتك على الفيسبوك، إنما يستحسن أن لا تنقلها نسخ و لصق بل عن طريق الضغط على العلامة الظاهرة في اعلى الموضوع على الجهة اليسار كما هو مبين في الصورة المرفقة. إضغط على الصورة الرفقة لكي تكبر الحجم و تظهر بوضوح.


----------

